# [SOLVED] cifs - mount disagrees with the fstab

## Joseph_sys

According to some bugs filing in order to mount, umount cifs file system one need to change:

chmod +s /usr/bin/mount.cifs

chmod +s /usr/bin/umount.cifs

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194799

(this bug is as old as cifs and still not fixed)

The first one mount works, I can mount as user:

mount //10.0.0.100/data 

output of mount:

//10.0.0.100/DATA on /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp type cifs (rw,mand,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=joseph)

fstab entry:

```
//10.0.0.100/data    /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp   cifs    noauto,rw,users,sec=lanman,servern=ZYBI,password=    0 0
```

but trying to unmount it, doesn't work:

```
umount /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp

umount: /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp mount disagrees with the fstab
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Oct 17, 2009 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

It should be:

```
umount.cifs /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp
```

I know some others are looking for this solution.

This crap "cifs" is really confusing or not ready for prime time, users are just waisting their time trying to find a solution.

Trying to mount cifs with entry from fstab: user can mount it with mount command eg:

mount //10.0.0.100/data

or complete line as user or root:

mount.cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,sec=lanman,servern=ZYBI,password=

trying to mount as user DOES NOT WORK, it only work from root:

mount -t cifs //10.0.0.100/data /home/joseph/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,sec=lanman,servern=ZYBI,password=

to unmount as user, only works by using "umount.cifs"

----------

